# Collared dove head injury?



## kyomi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi guys
Need some advice,i found an injured collared dove 2 days ago symptoms are.... One eye punctured and his head is turning backwards and forwards? its concussion.
At the moment he is in 1 drop of metacalm and baytril twice a day
he is not eating or drinking so im feeding him EMP mixed with water into a paste 20ml 3 times a day
i dont think he can see out of his ''good eye'' he started to stand today but still very wobbly
i just wanted to know if the little fella will recover,and if so how long will it take and if anyone has any advice? he's in a well padded out box so he cant injure himself any further.

Thanks Guys 
Kym xx


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Can you post clear pic(s)?

Are you sure eye is gone and not closed up? One thing they can get is ticks, which can look very bad. Look down the page on this link for Ticks:

http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/injuries.htm

If sure eye is damaged/gone, then the meds should help, but he may be unreleasable.


----------



## kyomi (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey John its defo gone ive been cleaning it with saline i took him to the vets y'terday and she said it was punctured,just worried about his wobbly head? x


----------

